# Raccourci pour homeKit (Allumer/Eteindre…)



## Martin123 (29 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour à tous,


Je voudrais créer un raccourci pour exécuter des scènes HomeKit.

Je souhaite *éteindre* le salon si la lampe 1 du salon est allumée et inversement *allumer* le salon si la lampe du salon est éteinte.


Avec homeKit j’ai 2 scènes, une scène « *allumer le salon *» et une autre scène « *éteindre le salon* », je souhaite regrouper ces deux scènes sous le même raccourci.


Je n’arrive pas à rendre ça fonctionnel avec les « *si* », « *sinon* », « *terminer si* » et les « *recherches de valeur* » !


Vos lumières me seraient  bienvenue !


D’avance merci


----------



## Tiberius (29 Janvier 2022)

On en a déjà parlé dans le forum Homekit  : https://forums.macg.co/threads/smart-button-philips-hue.1366527/#post-14173009
C’est pas tout à fait pour faire la même chose, mais il faut imbriquer les si/sinon


----------



## fif (29 Janvier 2022)

bin c'est pas compliqué.
1) Créer un raccourci
2) Choisir une action Maison
3) Choisir Obtenir Lampe1 Etat de l'alimentation de type booléen (vrai/faux)
4) Si Etat=vrai
5) Définir Lampe 2 tel que allumé
6) Définir Lampe 1 tel que éteint
7) sinon
8) Définir Lampe 1 tel que allumé
9) Définir Lampe 2 tel que éteint
10) Terminer si


----------



## guiliome (31 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour, 
je cherche la même chose. J'ai le sytème Hue.
Je me doute que la méthode de Fif est la bonne, mais je ne sais pas comment creer cela dans raccourci.
Auriez-vous des lectures ou un bon lien pour apprendre cela.
Merci


----------

